#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Under Negócios!

## Fernando

Boa tarde pessoal,

Surgiu a ideia de criarmos uma sessão separada para destacar notícias e blogs voltados a negócios (IT Business). O que vocês acham da idea?

Vocês gostariam de ter uma área dedicada a liderança, economia, projetos, enfim, uma área mais 'gerencial' da nossa aclamada informática? Votem!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Vamos acompanhar a enquete para que sejam tomadas as decisoes necessarias  :Smile:

----------


## Duca

Se cuida Google!

----------


## juniorphy

Apesar de eu trabalhar na Área de Assistência Técnica, faço Faculdade de Administração ...

Acho interessante ver algo relacionado a T.I. Business.

Tudo o que é novidade é bem vindo.

----------


## lucianosds

Creio que é relevante sim. É sempre produzido muito conteúdo, mas existe muita coisa que realmente é descartável ou repetida. Colocar um filtro nas informações gerando uma seção a parte é uma ótima idéia.

----------


## download

Boa tarde acho uma iniciativa muito proveitosa, pois além do aprendizado que já temos do nosso próprio sistema, ainda podemos aprimorar com conhecimentos com gestão e produção como também ERP & CRM, pois o material é escasso ou muito superficial (digo por que fiz um trabalho para faculdade sobre ERP e CRM e deu um belo trabalho achar alguma coisa com Open Source....

Mas me coloco a disposição se precisarem de alguma ajuda podem contar....

----------


## ceusbar

Excelente idéia.....fiz faculdade de administração e faço pós em marketing atualmente...boa chance de colocar os conhecimentos em prática pra um bem maior...
algumas coisas são sempre bem vindas qdo no intuito de somar....mas, não vamos esquecer de colocar um filtro nos fóruns pq assunto repetido ninguém merece...

----------


## thiagobeier

Seria otimo mesmo, é sempre bom , pois grandes negocios surgem com bons amigos, relacionamento e muita ajuda mutua.

----------


## magnusrk8

Extremamente valida esta idéia, será a muitos.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Algo nos moldes do eBay ou Mercado Livre aos usuários cairia muito bem mesmo!

----------


## magnusrk8

Mas pelo jeito só ficou na enquete..

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Por que seu nome é JorgeAldo ?

Certamente tem uma historia por trás do seu nome ne ? Se algo mudar na sua vida o seu nome irá mudar também ?

Da uma olhada na historia do portal
Under-Linux.Org Wiki:Sobre - Under-Linux.Org Wiki

----------


## kleberbrasil

O Linux realmente foi uma escola para muitos e deu um salto financeiro para aqueles que tiveram visão de mercado. Existe um caso de sucesso onde o desenvolvedor aproveitou inúmeras facilidades desse software livre, para empacotar uma solução e ganhar dinheiro. Esse software possibilitou transformar qualquer plataforma x86 em um poderoso roteador - hoje esse software roteador é o preferido pela maioria das pequenas prestadoras de telecomunicação - e o desenvolvedor é a multimilionária Mikrotik. Pegar uma ideia - ou produto GPL - já existente e aprimora-la para melhorar a vida das pessoas é louvável e deve ser reconhecido, recompensado e remunerado por isso, o Under-Linux não foge a regra. 

Só para concluir, o termo "enganoso" não se aplica ao Portal, porque o objetivo aqui é esclarecer, iluminar idéias e fomenta-las. Queremos muito que os usuários entendam isso, estamos tentando dar o exemplo em todos os aspecto e ser transparentes até no avatar, tanto é que isso faz parte de uma campanha na assinatura da maioria dos moderadores.

----------


## osmano807

> [...]
> 
> Pegar uma ideia - ou produto GLP (sic) - já existente e aprimora-la para melhorar a vida das pessoas é louvável e deve ser reconhecido, recompensado e remunerado por isso, o Under-Linux não foge a regra.
> 
> [...]


Claro! Respeitando a licença do software que modificou...

----------


## osmano807

> [...]
> 
> 
> 2 - Modificaram o bootloader de todas as routers que vendem, de forma a impedir que linux como o openwrt concorressem com o RouterOS. Em outras palavras, tiraram tudo que podiam do OpenSource e ainda agiram CONTRA o opensource para evitar concorrência (Não é isso que supostamente justifica o capitalismo ?)
> 
> 
> [...]


Tivoization não?

Não seria o caso conferir as licenças, se algum tiver GPLv3, dava pra barrar.

Quero dizer, na teoria...

----------


## GrayFox

> A questão toda, tem um mundo de gente que achando que saber digitar add nome="fulano" é entender de redes. Atrelam o próprio futuro ao futuro da mikrotik.


Concordo. 
Quando o IPv6 bater na porta, o CAOS vai ser gerado já que essa quantidade de pseudo especialista vai ser drasticamente diminuída.

Saudações,

----------


## Fernando

Pessoal,

A idéia que vocês têm colocado é totalmente sem nexo.

*Começando do começo*, o motivo do Under-Negócios ter ficado só na idéia foi o próprio feedback que recebi de vocês mesmo. Até duas semanas atrás, tinhamos 117 votos, hoje ganhamos duas dúzias a mais devido aos posts recentes, mas de qualquer forma ficou claro pra mim que quando somente 0,5% dos usuários do fórum se manifestaram, não era a hora de investir nessa idéia. Eu gostaria, e gostaria muito, mas acho que ninguém é rico aqui e simplesmente não podemos investir em uma coisa que não vai gerar retorno no momento. Pra isso serviu a pesquisa, e ela mesmo, como vocês todos podem ver, não gerou a resposta correta.

*Segundo ponto*: Claro que somos capitalistas, antes de recorrer ao dinheiro capitalista, nós tentamos trocar a hospedagem de nossos servidores por três mulas, um mendigo e um par de botas, mas eles chamaram a polícia e infelizmente fomos obrigados a trabalhar -em empresas capitalistas- para paga-los.

Tudo sai do nosso bolso, é muito fácil criticar quando não é você quem trabalha pra pagar tudo. Infelizmente, como mencionei anteriormente, não somos ricos, se fossemos, posso afirmar com certeza que estariamos ajudando nossos usuários com dinheiro, além da oportunidade de ter o conhecimento compartilhado. Por ventura do destino, pelo menos por agora, não somos, e assim o que podemos oferecer é o site online e redondo, sempre disponível para que todos possam acessar quando quiserem e compartilhar suas dúvidas e seus sucessos também.

Tudo isso custa dinheiro, e não é pouco dinheiro, e infelizmente por mais que eu queira fazer parte do seu movimento e me una à USSR, Cuba e afins, eu moro em um país capitalista, tenho que trabalhar em uma empresa que me paga com dinheiro, e não com moradia, comida e roupas, e tudo que compro para sustentar minha família também é com dinheiro.

Pessoalmente, e sim, eu posso estar errado, não entendo sua revolta com o capitalismo e o imperialismo. Afinal de contas, você não está postando isso no fórum usando a Internet, um PC (ou notebook e celular) e as plataformas de TI, todos produtos do mais puro capitalismo Estadounidense? E quanto a todos os produtos que se utilizam nos provedores, não são também frutos dos EUA? E as tecnologias de rede, sistemas operacionais, antenas e até os componentes dos equipamentos?

Enfim, assim como vemos fazendo ha mais de 11 anos, nosso desejo é única e exclusivamente manter a Under funcionando, para o seu benefício, e de tantos outros, e para tal precisamos pagar, e pagar caro, para que ela mantenha o bom nível que possui hoje. Decidimos então a recorrer sim, aos patrocínios de empresas que também vêm valor no nosso portal, e eles são grande parte da razão que ainda estamos funcionando. Quanto maior nos somos, mais caro nós somos também, e infelizmente sozinhos não conseguimos bancar todos os custos.

Mas não se engane, nossos patrocinadores não têm viés algum. Ou alguém já viu qualquer patrocinador agir contra as regras do fórum e agredir, ofender, exigir, ou fazer qualquer outra coisa do tipo? Não, não viram porque isso não existe.

*Terceiro ponto*: Nós temos como regra, e sim, você aceita esta regra quando se registra no portal, (por favor ler 'Termos de Uso') que todo e qualquer ataque a empresas e publicações de pirataria não são aceitos no portal.

O motivo desta regra é bem simples, e infelizmente, novamente é um motivo bem capitalista. Ha vários anos atrás, quando ainda não tinhamos esta regra, os usuários tinham liberdade para reclamar de quem fosse, e sim, nós achavamos que postar abertamente era a maneira correta de lidar com as coisas, porém fomos engajados judicialmente por várias dessas empresas, com diferentes alegações e pedidos de indenização que correspondiam a mais de 10 anos de hospedagem do portal. Mais uma vez, como mencionei antes, infelizmente não somos ricos, e mesmo vendendo minha casa e meu carro, não conseguiria pagar um valor destes, e isso era somente um único processo. Tivemos então, que voltar ao portal, rever esta parte das regras, e moderar todos os tipos de comentários que poderiam ameaçar não só a existência do portal, mas nossa vida pessoal e nossas famílias.

Portanto quero deixar claro que o motivo de removermos reclamações para com empresas, produtos e afins (e também pirataria), está descrito no parágrafo acima, e é única e exclusivamente pelo motivo dado. Tenho certeza que todos entendem e concordam conosco aí.

*Quarto ponto*: Não vejo absolutamente nada de enganoso em nosso nome. Under-Linux nunca teve conotação underground e nunca em momento algum teve nada sobre hacking. Desde sua criação o portal sempre mirou ajudar a todos os administradores de sistemas e donos de provedores a compartilhar conhecimento. Under quer dizer 'Sob', e hoje continuamos rodando sob linux, e continuamos com milhares de usuários que nos acessam para discutir UNIX, Linux e seus derivados. Portanto não existe nada de enganoso, muito pelo contrário, temos muito orgulho de levar o mesmo nome em todos os mais de onze anos online.

Espero ter esclarecido todas as suas dúvidas, tenho certeza que vocês não conheciam a história toda, nosso objetivo nunca foi reclamar, e é justamente por isso que vocês nunca viram e nunca irão ver a gente comentar sobre coisas do tipo. Podem ter certeza que todas as decisões tomadas têm um motivo justo e claro, e que não é e nunca foi centralizada, temos um grupo que trabalha junto nessa hora, e nosso objetivo vai ser sempre manter um melhor ambiente a vocês, nossos usuários.

----------


## Fernando

Nós não escolhemos nada, conforme expliquei no meu post anterior, mas fico contente que você tenha se limitado a continuar o assunto somente da moderação de reclamações de produtos e empresas, isso me diz que você entendeu os outros pontos. Já é um começo.

O que eu peço de você agora é que se atenha à discussão saudável e que pare um pouco com a atitude e continue sendo um membro de valor do nosso portal.

----------


## Fernando

Ninguém puxa o saco de ninguém, sua discussão está começando a se abstrair da realidade e indo pro lado "marxista come criancinha e não acredita no capital". Vamos nos ater ao tópico e ao assunto, qualquer coisa além disso vai escalar pra discussões e ofensa.

----------


## DemorouMaluco

O conhecimento faz parte do mundo, e nós precisamos fazer parte dele!

----------

